# Aggressive haps with Mbuna?



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm looking for 2-3 haps I can put in my Mbuna tank eventually. Tank is 140 g 72 inch long. I'm aware that the haps need the size advantage, but not so much they eat the Mbuna lol. All my Mbuna are 4 inches or less. I have some aggressive Mbuna but I'm looking for some aggresive haps to match them. I'm aware the Kenyi might be an issue, but he's not overly aggressive right now or anyone else for that matter.
Here's my stock
6 yellow labs 2m,4f
6 red zebra 2 m 4 f
6 Kenyi 1 m 5 f
4 socolofi 4 f
4 Hongi 1 m 3 f


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Realistically, I can not recommend a Hap that would work in this set up.


----------



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah I thought too much aggression, even without the Kenyi? Or do you think the zebras are too much as well?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CheekyGoblin said:


> Yeah I thought too much aggression, even without the Kenyi? Or do you think the zebras are too much as well?


If you started with much larger haps, and then added in some red zebras... it would likely work out. If you have established red zebras, and try and add some Haps... probably not.


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

There are so many misinformation on the net. I currently have peacocks and haps together with Mbunas and they are doing fine. The peacocks and haps do not bother the Mbuna and vice versa. Of course, my peacocks and haps are bigger than the Mbunas. No fin or tail damages on any of my fish. The only problem I see is feeding. As soon as I put my hand on the lid, the Mbunas would swim to the top and start eating all the food before the peacocks and haps get a chance. Try it out. It's also depends on the individual fish. My red zebras are very calm. I've had 2 aggressive peacocks. They were aggressive towards other peacocks not Mbunas. My lfs let me bring them back and get different ones.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Tinng321 said:


> There are so many misinformation on the net. I currently have peacocks and haps together with Mbunas and they are doing fine. The peacocks and haps do not bother the Mbuna and vice versa. Of course, my peacocks and haps are bigger than the Mbunas. No fin or tail damages on any of my fish. The only problem I see is feeding. As soon as I put my hand on the lid, the Mbunas would swim to the top and start eating all the food before the peacocks and haps get a chance. Try it out. It's also depends on the individual fish. My red zebras are very calm. I've had 2 aggressive peacocks. They were aggressive towards other peacocks not Mbunas. My lfs let me bring them back and get different ones.


Nothing is 100% set in stone. What size tank, fish sizes, and how long have you had all the fish together? Which mbuna species do you have?


----------



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

What hap would you recommend? I was gonna try an electric blue


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Biggest issue is difference in diet. Mbuna will be prone to malawi bloat. Haps require a higher protein diet than Mbuna.

Haps would have to be larger than your mbuna by quiet a bit, but this could also lead to the haps eating your Mbuna. Personally I wouldn't try it, but it might be possible. Just not worth the risk to me. I like to keep mbuna separate from haps and peacocks, and vice versa.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK whether electric blue a.k.a fryeri will stay bigger than the zebras for long.

Maybe something like a venustus? Anyone tried this and had the fish together for 2 years or more?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> IDK whether electric blue a.k.a fryeri will stay bigger than the zebras for long.
> 
> Maybe something like a venustus? Anyone tried this and had the fish together for 2 years or more?


I mean, I've had 8" fryeri, in with F1 estherae.... and the estherae top out around 4-5"...... I'd post a picture, but you can't upload here.

https://scontent.fykz1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/ ... e=5F018EB4

Maybe that link works?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... ater&ifg=1


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

I personally think that Fryeri are not that aggressive and don't do well with mbuna. I tried to keep them together years ago.... the fryeri never coloured up well. In my case, the mbuna and fryeri were similar sized.


----------



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

What hap is aggresive enough?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

At this point you have the experience of two fishkeepers: Fogelhund and jcover. 50/50 that fryeri will work.

The problem is you have established mbuna. So you have two fishkeepers saying it is not likely to work.


----------



## moresnowplease (Feb 27, 2020)

i have an electric blue hap with a few mbuna- the kenyi are the jerks for sure. the hap doesn't really bother them, and the kenyi doen't spend much time bothering the hap- mostly just the other mbunas.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CheekyGoblin said:


> What hap is aggresive enough?


This list is long... actually quite long... the problem is adding them into an established tank. If you could find an adult group of Bigger Haps... like Nimbochromis venestus or any Nimbo, or Dimidiochromis compressiceps... above 8", and removed all decorations, did a big water change, and added them in... then rebuilt the aquascape maybe... but that established tank is the issue.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

i agree with Fogelhund. The haps would have to be at least 8' and be aggressive like the venestus, fuscos, etc., and landscape rearranged.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I had venestus with mbuna for two years in a 55 gal. The venestus were a bit larger but started off small. They paired up and everyone left them alone, even the tank bosses. I ended up rehoming as they just didn't seem to fit in.


----------

